# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Тест: определите свой тип личности

## Irina

Тестик проективный, основан всего лишь на выборе картинок...
Из 8 предложенных рисунков выберете, пожалуйста, один, который более всего нравится, и один - самый неприятный для вас.
*Поделитесь что у вас получилось.*

Рисунки желательно видеть все одновременно, а не листая...




> Эскизы прикрепленных изображений
> 1 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
> 2 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 3 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 4 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 5 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 6 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 7 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 8 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]








> На "страшных" названиях типов, сразу предупрежу, не стоит акцентировать внимание, любой из этих типов личности может быть нормальным, может - невротичным и может - патологичным. Такая трехступенчатая градация нормы и патологии...
> Понравившаяся картинка отражает ваш тип, картинка непонравившаяся - те черты, которых в вас нет и которые вам не нравятся в других людях.
> 
> 1. Шизофренический тип
> Застенчивая улыбка (как у ребенка). Тело узкое, словно сжато, плечи опущены, заметная сутулость, дыхание поверхностное (неглубокое). Слабая мышечная система. Руки безвольно висят по бокам, ноги нетвердо стоят на земле. Голова выдвинута вперед, глаза «бегают» или опущены вниз, кажется, что смотрит в даль, голос тихий. Поведение и ход мысли непоследователен, характерна частая смена настроения. Межличностные отношения сложные, плохо чувствуют эмоциональное состояние окружающих, малоэмпатийны. Прямота высказываний граничит с бестактностью на первый взгляд, но на самом деле человек просто не понимает критериев, которые могут обидеть другого. Мало внимания обращает на свой облик. Крайние проявления: растерянность, половое бессилие, отсутствие аппетита, низкая чувствительность к раздражителям, астения.
> 
> 2. Фаллически-нарциссический компульсивный тип
> и тут же
> 3. Фаллически-нарциссический обсессивный
> ...

----------


## Banderlogen

У меня, получается, истерический тип 
И таки мне не нравится "Мазохистический тип".

----------


## Irina

У меня личность Фаллически-нарциссического компульсивного типа, а не нравится Пассивно-женственный тип. И самое интересное то, что так оно и есть.

----------


## Sanych

Мне нравиться 6, не нравиться 8 Это что значит?????

----------


## Irina

> Мне нравиться 6, не нравиться 8 Это что значит?????


Саныч, посмотри ответы. то, что нравится - твой тип, то что нет - и в жизни не нравится.

----------


## Sanych

Ну в общем-то мне шестёрка и более всего приглянулась как женщина

----------


## fIzdrin

2 и 4

----------

